# English Saddle Trail Riding - Which Breast Collar/Plate?



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Do you actually need the breast plate/collar? Is your saddle sliding back?


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I've never actually owned a breast plate for my english saddle, but when I have the money saved, this is the one I'm going to buy; Deluxe Endurance Breastplate by Zilco


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Would a Montreal by Tucker work?


----------



## gamecock67 (May 26, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Do you actually need the breast plate/collar? Is your saddle sliding back?


Yes, on extended upward grades the saddle will slide back until stopped by the breast collar.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

what material is your breastcollar made from? if it's leather, perhaps you should look into a synthetic material. 

personally, i ride with a plain biothane breastcollar (inch width) and have never had issues with rubbing.


----------



## gamecock67 (May 26, 2009)

*Biothane Breastcollar*



phantomhorse13 said:


> what material is your breastcollar made from? if it's leather, perhaps you should look into a synthetic material.
> 
> personally, i ride with a plain biothane breastcollar (inch width) and have never had issues with rubbing.


Could you please tell me where you purchased the biothane breastcollar?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

gamecock67 said:


> Could you please tell me where you purchased the biothane breastcollar?


i got mine from running bear at an endurance ride, but teddy has an online store too. my breastcollar is the classic hunt style breastplate which can be found here:

Running Bear Online Shopping


just realized my breastcollar is 3/4 inch not the 1 inch i stated above, but it's working for me regardless of the fact i don't know its measurement.


----------

